# Best codec/bitrate for re-encoding avi files?



## rachitar (Nov 24, 2005)

I wanted to ask which codec is the best?i have some videos some are in xvid,some are in divx and wanna burn them on dvds as .avi files and not .vob.
Also what is the best bitrate to encode,some videos are 2000 kbps,1700 kbps some are 800 kbps,which is the most reasonable bitrate,i mean you can have ofcourse better quality at 1700 instead of 1400,but how much of a difference does it make?
I was thinking of re-encoding them with the best codec and bitrate so as to have the best quality but not very high file sizes
thanks


----------



## ishaan (Nov 24, 2005)

i think you should make em divx cuz many players support divx nowadays n very few support xvid

as for the bitrate, it depends on each movie. if its a small movie, choose a higer bitrate. if its a bigger movie, choose a lower bitrate.

the aim is to make it fit in one cd. so mess around until u find the right bitrates for a normal full length movie, for half n hour episodes, for small clips, etc.

it would be nice if after u tried em out, u could post em here so ppl can jus use that for reference.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 24, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask which codec is the best?i have some videos some are in xvid,some are in divx and wanna burn them on dvds as .avi files and not .vob.
> Also what is the best bitrate to encode,some videos are 2000 kbps,1700 kbps some are 800 kbps,which is the most reasonable bitrate,i mean you can have ofcourse better quality at 1700 instead of 1400,but how much of a difference does it make?
> I was thinking of re-encoding them with the best codec and bitrate so as to have the best quality but not very high file sizes
> thanks



XVID - free, open source, FAST, beats DIVX everytime in Doom9's yearly quality comparisons.

Also, will work with all standalone players that are DIVX certified.

Best bitrate? - Use Gordian Knot and run the compressibility test before encoding.

Bottom line being, if you know how to make the best use of Gordian Knot (search for guides at doom9.net) you'll always end up with the best looking encodes.

-Keith


----------



## jay4u (Nov 25, 2005)

basically xvid and divx are of same genre but xvid is supported by opensource... try it DUDE its rally good.... you can use something called Virtualdub.... if you want to make conversion really fast and in drag and drop manner then the best option is to use

Pocket DivX encoder

its simple and easy and fast... but the movies screen size is limited to around 540 pixels


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 25, 2005)

Bitrate depends on the video resolution

for 352X288, use 512 kbps DivX 6

for 720X480, DVD resolution, use 1024 kbps, high quality & extreme noise reduction


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 25, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> Also what is the best bitrate to encode,some videos are 2000 kbps,1700 kbps some are 800 kbps,which is the most reasonable bitrate.................................



Here's a good guide on using the "bits-per-pixel" method.

<Quote> As a rule of thumb, I usually calculate the "bits-per-pixel", that is you 
calculate how many pixels are shown per second, e.g. for 640x480 at 25fps
it's 640*480*25 = 7680000 pixels per second. That you divide by the 
bitrate. E.g. with 1000kbps, it's 1000000 bits per second, so you end up 
with  .13 bits per pixel which is a reasonable value. 
Below 0.1 is often too low, above 0.2 is often not needed. 
Many settings influence this, and the most important is the video 
material that you try to encode. 
E.g., if you have B-frames active, a somewhat lower number is acceptable 
than without, and action material with explosions and fast motion etc. 
should get more bits than e.g. a sitcom. <End Quote>

_ *edu.bnhof.de/pipermail/xvid-devel/2004-May/004262.html _

Keith


----------



## ishaan (Nov 25, 2005)

@Keith Sebastian 

all these DVD players which come in the market which support divx...they support xvid too ???

that'l b cool


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 25, 2005)

ishaan said:
			
		

> @Keith Sebastian
> 
> all these DVD players which come in the market which support divx...they support xvid too ???
> 
> that'l b cool



In India, all Philips and Mitashi's will support. Don't know aout the rest. Make a XVID disc and visit some home electronics showrooms.

Keith


----------

